# Great place for buses and bikers



## rclukey (Apr 11, 2015)

Swamp Fox Biker Bash...Marion, South Carolina  May 8 - May 17. Whats a Biker Rally without live Rock & Roll and Country? Ha! It just ain't a Biker Rally in our book! Amazing bands are gonna be crankin the live music all day and night at Swamp Fox. Swamp Fox is proud to offer guests access to the Worlds Largest Bar at Swamp Fox Biker Bash. Buy your tickets, and belly up. The place to be in South Carolina is at the bar with live music all day and night. The current world record holder is a quite impressive 405 foot bar in Ohio. Our first shot of whiskey will be a toast in honor of the record they've held since 1989. Swamp Fox Amphitheater. The complex is home to our amazing 20,000 person amphitheater that doesn't have a bad seat in the house. Whether you're lounging out on the lawn â€” or up close and personal on the floor, our amphitheater offers once in a lifetime experiences with todays biggest recording artists.  www.swampfoxbikerbash.com


----------



## saamjack (Apr 14, 2016)

Its really an informative post for me rclukey, 
I am also thinking to go for South Carolina in forthcoming days and now
 will think about it soon to go with my brother to have fun there.


----------



## ElisaDikens (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks for the informative post, I really liked it and that will be too good for me to apply these up as soon as possible. I am also a travelling freak and always get benefits from these sort of things so much.


----------



## saamjack (Apr 26, 2016)

ElisaDikens, Would you like to let me know about your next travelling plan? Moreover, tell me freely if you have any travel experience in South Carolina. I am curious to know and looking for your next reply. Hope to see you soon here with an interesting post to read.


----------

